# Buddies...Sensitron



## chronicman024 (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is a pic of what a buddy droped off at my house today...Sensitron
Will let you know what the dry weight is


----------



## rockydog (Jul 2, 2006)

That is nice lookin man. Looks like some nice dense buds. Tell Your Friend good job.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 3, 2006)

*Nice looking buds. I'm gonna move this over to the bud pic section. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 3, 2006)

looks good....i can't wait to her how she smokes


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 4, 2006)

Lookin' good, CM.

I have grown Sensitron from Almighty Seeds many times and truly believe it's the best there is. If what you have is from them (Sensi Star X Jack Herer), consider yourself very lucky.

I am currently about to chop this Sensitron clone.

I have a journal going right now in here somewhere.


----------



## chronicman024 (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh yes its sensi star x herer .This is probally on my top 3 strains i have ever smoked. I love this shit I cant wait   P.S. What do you mean by very lucky? My stains come from a ganja guru here in the hills, if you get a clone from him its the real deal. this dude has so many strains its out of sight .


----------



## RedandWhite (Jul 5, 2006)

I said to consider yourself lucky because the Tron is not really that famous a strain. In fact, I can count the other people I've heard that grew it on one hand.

Glad to hear someons else is growing it.

To me, it doesn't get any better.


----------



## chronicman024 (Jul 5, 2006)

Lol OOO Ok when you said the ss x jh lol i thought there might have been another sensitron with a diff. cross or something i dont know i was smoking hash while reading the post


----------

